# Happy Birthday ed4copies



## THarvey (Jul 15, 2011)

He is not advertising it with IAP.  But I will wish him one anyway.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY

resent:arty::drink::beer:


----------



## terryf (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Happy Ed, may there be many more to come and I hope Dawn spoils you rotten!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a great one Ed!!


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Ed!!!


----------



## wizard (Jul 15, 2011)

*:cake:HAPPY BIRTHDAY** ED!!!!!!!!!**:cake:*
(You tried to sneak it by us. By the way, how young are you?:wink

*Seriously, I wish for you many more happy birthdays to come and like Terry said, I hope Dawn spoils you rotten.
*Doc​


----------



## Monty (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a great day. Have a piece of :cake:and a  :coffee: for me.


----------



## bnoles (Jul 15, 2011)

Hope you have a GREAT day Ed..... Happy Birthday!


----------



## roddesigner (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Ed have a great day


----------



## MarkD (Jul 15, 2011)

Hope you have a great birthday Ed!


----------



## Old Lar (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed and best wishes for many many more.  Enjoy the day!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a Great one!


----------



## philb (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed!!


----------



## snyiper (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a great day ED!!!!!!


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed on your special day.
You can also wish Ed a Happy Birthday on Face Book.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed!!!


----------



## CaptG (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed, and many more to follow.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Ed.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed, I hope you have a great one, and that Dawn takes it easy on you..


----------



## LouCee (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy B day Ed!


----------



## G1Pens (Jul 15, 2011)

Birthday wishes to you !!!


----------



## el_d (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a good one Ed.


----------



## avbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Good Morning Birthday Boy!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ed!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 15, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED!!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 15, 2011)

Ed
You don't look that old.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Ed!  Take it easy for once and have a great day.


----------



## Toni (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed!!


----------



## renowb (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed! Take it easy today!


----------



## darcisowers (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Scott (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthdate Ed!!!

Scott.


----------



## jdmacdo (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ed!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed

Keep it going folks...he only has half as many wishes as he's had birthdays!


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## lorbay (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy B Day Ed. Is the Princess going to take you out tonight.?

Lin.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, 11:30 already!!!  Guess it's time to roll out of bed, grab a little breakfast and take a nap!!!

We old people have to work pretty hard to plan our next steps, you know.

Thanks to all for the "well-wishes"!!!

Honestly, I am grateful for my good health and really enjoy the friendship of so many "on-line friends"!!  IAP truly has enhanced my enjoyment of life---thanks to all of you who make that happen!!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jul 15, 2011)

:cake:  Have a wonderful Birthday and many more to come


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 15, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Well, 11:30 already!!!  Guess it's time to roll out of bed, grab a little breakfast and take a nap!!!
> 
> 
> !



Careful there Ed, sounds rather ambitious..... don't tax yourself.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed :biggrin: Have a great Day...!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 15, 2011)

happy birthday Ed!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## 76winger (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*_


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Ed


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Ed! And a huge thanks for everything you do for the pen turning comunity!!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 15, 2011)

Didn't Dawn say that he was older than dirt?  So how can he have a birthday?:wink:

  Happy Birthday Ed. I hope that you have a great day. Thanks for always being willing to help answer my questions when I call.  Take good care of him Dawn.:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed


----------



## t001xa22 (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ed, from a relative newcomer to IAP. Here's wishing you many more to come. It occurs to me that for every birthday you celebrate, you have benefited the pen turning community for another year. Thanks for what you do.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 15, 2011)

Have an EXOTIC day. When I try to think of something else to say I just draw BLANKS. Many more to COMe
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## broitblat (Jul 15, 2011)

Can it be!?

Well, then, I hope it can be happy!

  -Barry


----------



## glycerine (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mr. Exotic Blank!!  Wow, that really didn't sound right...


----------



## cnccutter (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed

Erik


----------



## simomatra (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Ed, I hope you have a great day


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed. Here's wishing you many more arty:


----------



## Lenny (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ed!!!  

Maybe Dawn will give you some Freebies ... Yippie!!! :tongue:


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Ed, 
Have a most Happy Birthday!


----------



## ssajn (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed.


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 15, 2011)

You're not getting older, you're getting ancient.

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed, have a good one my friend! :highfive: :cake:


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you all!!!  The day is going swimmingly, I'm out of bed for a while, again---must be dinner time!!!


----------



## JeffT (Jul 15, 2011)

Hope the day is a great one! Happy Birthday!


----------



## tbroye (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday ED.  Glad you health is good.  Enjoy many more


----------



## TomS (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ed. Hope you're having a great day.
Tom


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a wonderful Birthday, Ed, and very many more.  Many here wish Dawn to 'spoil' you today.  How could she do that more than usual?  My condolences to Dawn today.  It must be hard having to carry a heavy 'old man' around all the time, especially on his big day.
Thank you Ed for all you do for this community in general and your very generous gifts for the servicemen pen project.
Charles


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Happy Birthday, Ed!!!
> 
> Maybe Dawn will give you some Freebies ... Yippie!!! :tongue:



But please don't feel the need to tell us about the Yippies you are going to get :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MarkHix (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ed!!


----------



## Hubert H (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday.  I have enjoyed reading your post - Thanks and Happy Birthday again.  HWH


----------



## Seer (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed hope you have a great day


----------



## EarlD (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm late to the party but - _*
H A P P Y   B I R T H D A Y   E D !*_


----------



## underdog (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed! 
Somebody told me once, every day we find ourselves above ground is a good day...

Hope yours was a good one!:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2011)

It has been a good day, and we are leaving early (now--8PM) for dinner "out".  Quite a treat for us old folks!!


Thanks to everyone---I will be here tomorrow afternoon, "another day older and deeper in debt!!!"


----------



## edman2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ed! Blessings on you.  It is an honor to call you "friend."


----------

